# ext gwt tutorial ?



## gast (21. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich soll mich in das thema ext gwt ein arbeiten... wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch einen guten link zu einem tutorial hat oder zu einer seite die gut erklärt???


gruß


----------



## byte (21. Okt 2008)

Gibt doch genug Beispielcode auf der Homepage: http://extjs.com/products/gxt/


----------



## Gast (21. Okt 2008)

ich möchte kein beispielcode, ich möchte wissen wie man das alles erstellt. und was man wie machen muss, damit es funktioniert


----------



## byte (21. Okt 2008)

Du weisst also nicht, wie man GWT-Projekte anlegt und Bibliotheken verwendet. Meine Glaskugel scheint kaputt zu sein, sonst hätte ich das bestimmt gleich vorhergesehen...

Guck Dir die offizielle GWT-Dokumentation an. Da findest Du alles, was Du brauchst. Wenn das GWT-Projekt generiert ist, musst Du nur noch die GXT Library in die Module XML schreiben und in den Classpath eintragen.


----------



## Gast (21. Okt 2008)

ich hätte mich auch besser ausdrücken können am anfang...

gut werd ich mal machen


----------



## Vorby (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

also ich hab auch grad mit gwt beschäftigt. Meine Programme laufen auch (so die Beispiele die man findet)
Ich arbeitet mit NetBeans.

Aber ich wollte nun mit GoogleMaps was anfangen (das war der Grund warum ich mich mit gwt beschäftigt habe)
Ich bin nun auf das hier gestoßen - http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169331
(Ich darf hoffentlich ein link hier posten)

diese JAR datei habe ich ins Projekt eingebunden in meine LIBs.
und in der XML eingetragen, wie es beschrieben wird auf verschieden Seiten (http://wiki.oreade.nl/Wiki.jsp?page=GwtAddGoogleMaps)

So mein GWT-Projekt wurde erstellt (Dieses HelloWorld beispiel) habe hinzugefügt ok das geht auch noch...
sobald ich aber GMap2Widget mapWidget = new GMap2Widget("300", "300"); hat es sich.
NetBeans fragt dann natürlich nach -> IMPORT -> klar mach ich ... Und sieht ganz gut aus.

Nach "Clean and Build" kommen leider die Fehler.
Warnings (die machen mir nicht die sorgen)

aber das hier:

```
Computing all possible rebind results for 'org.yournamehere.client.MainEntryPoint'
   Rebinding org.yournamehere.client.MainEntryPoint
      Checking rule <generate-with class='com.google.gwt.user.rebind.ui.ImageBundleGenerator'/>
         [ERROR] Unable to find type 'org.yournamehere.client.MainEntryPoint'
            [ERROR] Hint: Previous compiler errors may have made this type unavailable
            [ERROR] Hint: Check the inheritance chain from your module; it may not be inheriting a required module or a module may not be adding its source path entries properly
[ERROR] Build failed
```

Unable to find type 'org.yournamehere.client.MainEntryPoint' <- das is mein Projekt was vorher ging und nur weil ich die Zeilen von GoogleMaps
hinzugefügt habe finder er es nicht mehr?

Bitte, vieleicht hat da wer eine Idee? Oder hat schonmal was damit zu tun gehabt!

Ich danke euch sehr für jede brauchbare Antwort!

MFG


----------



## vogella (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

mal zur ursprünglichen Frage: Hier ist ein GWT Einführungstutorial: 

GWT Tutorial

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

